# Snowboard box Help



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Please Help,

I’m looking to build a box rail for my senior project and need some information on materials and designs. I'm building a box rail from scratch and I want it to perform like the rails on the mountains. Money isn't an issue, but I do need to build it myself. I was going to build a plain straight box rail, but I need it to be more interesting in order to graduate. I have till June to present it, so I'm going to take my time and make sure it's built right. I was thinking about building a flat-down-flat-box, but I need some other ideas. I'm going to place the rail in my friend’s backyard, because he has a huge hill & he lives less than 5min away. 

I don’t have any welding experience, or a welder, so I'm going to make my frame out of wood. I was wondering what are the best materials for the top? I need some websites or companies that I could look up or call. If anyone has any suggestions or tips I would appreciate it. I need all the information I could get.

I would highly appreciate it,
Dan


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Dan... welcome to the forums.

I'm going to make a few suggestions, take them as you will.  I'm going to use 3 sections of 6ft long and 12inches wide and 2ft high, just for explainations sake. If you want them to be longer or wider or whatever, that's fine, just substitute numbers! Oh, you'll notice I like things to be sturdy... very sturdy. I've had boxes fail under me and that's not fun.

Start by builing six 6'x1' rectangles (measure from the OUTSIDE of the 2x4's. Screwing them together is better than nails. After those are built, cut eightteen 2' long peices of 2x4. Using six pieces of the 2' sections, connect two of those rectangles together, 1 piece in each corner, 2 pieces in the center. Extra support is good. Okay, so the structure of your box should be built. Now cut some plywood to fit on the top of each box. If ya didn't mess up it should be 6'x1', . Now here comes the expensive part. Lexan will be your topsheet... the stuff that'll let you slide. It's really expensive... $200+ for the amount you'll need. There are other cheaper options... let me know if you want those. They work just as well, just may not last as long.

Since you're thinking of flat downs, etc (battleships are fun), all you have to do is angle the corners in on one or two of the boxes, not hard.

I'm sick, so this probably looks like mumbo jumbo, but just let me know if you've got questions.


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

Backyard Jib setup for the off season | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE

ARGHHHH... enough. No more look-ups for me. My pursuit of an answer took me to a UK snowbaording forum. The thought of possibly seeing Paolo on another site. But the point of the post above is that this guy gives a bit more detail on materils to use.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Good find Mike.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

I think pyramid boxes are a lot of fun (up-flat-up box). Also, have you thought about doing a c box? That would certainly be impressive enough wouldn't it??


----------

